
Show HN: Tax, CLI Task List Manager - netgusto
https://github.com/netgusto/tax
======
netgusto
I coded this as I needed a simple tool to help keep track of my things to do.

The hard requirements were:

* command line operated

* keep state in a standard markdown file

* display the current task in my shell prompt and tmux status to help me focus :)

I chose to do it with Rust as I felt this could be a nice project to learn the
language.

Maybe this can be useful to someone else! Also, Rustaceans out there, I
welcome your code reviews to help me grow into Rust!

